
Implementing Pure Functions (in D) - fogus
http://drdobbs.com/blogs/tools/230700070
======
siphr
Informative. Anybody know what the status of D is? Have people started using
it in their projects hobby or even commercial?

~~~
aklein
I've played around with it and bought Alexandrescu's book. It's an elegant
language and in theory easier than C++ to work with (faster compilation times,
better error messages, more concise and expressive syntax). But the tooling
and library support is not too good. There is also a fractured community over
the move from D 1.0 to 2.0, which broke compatibility. I really do hope it
becomes mainstream though - it addresses in a straight-forward way many C++
headaches that you have to be a C++ expert and/or contortionist (such as
Alexandrescu) to solve. It really just needs a killer app or library to drive
adoption.

~~~
scott_s
I had the same reaction upon reading Alexandrescu's recent book - he really
won me over.

